# Looking for Egyptian, Greek, Hermann's or Russian tortoise (Canada)



## ColleenR (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for an Egyptian, Greek, Hermann's or Russian tortoise, hopefully (also considering a Redfoot). I would prefer a smaller breed of tortoise, clearly.  I live in Ontario, Canada and I am looking for, preferably, a hatchling (though I am very willing to purchase a 1-2 year old) to raise. I adore tortoises of all kinds, and am intending to keep my indoors in a self-built enclosure. 

I am willing to pick-up a tortoise within a reasonable range (anywhere within 2-4 hours of Ottawa) or have a tortoise shipped to me.

Referrals to good breeders are also very, very welcome.

Thank you for your help.


----------

